# Alright so I want to get my name out there



## Glycerol Sound (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I'm Dan and I want to become a professional photographer. I am growing a sizeble portfolio, especially focusing on the subject matter I would like to be paid for photographing- people. I especially want to do people in natural environments but honestly I'd shoot anything I can make money off of in the future (I'm a freshman in college right now), and I'd like to get into it now when I'm still able to fall back on something. My portfolio is currently up at Posterous.com @ My Work - Dan White Photography and I ordered business cards with that on them. I'd even be willing to start with some free work to get my name out but how do I really start marketing myself? Because I know that is the most important part and also where most professional artists tend to fail.
Also, if you guys dont mind lending some suggestions on my displayed work (if I need to weed out anything) or especially on the text beneath the galleries and in the About page.

I'm sorry that was so much to read I just really want to do this now and I need help from some pros. Thank you so much!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 24, 2011)

> I'd even be willing to start with some free work to get my name out but how do I really start marketing myself?



If you charge for you work, you act professionally. Giving away free work won't benefit you half as much as doing a good job and getting paid for it.

As far as presenting your portfolio you want about 12 images that really is your best, work. Be completely savage with how you choose your images, ignore anything that has the tiniest floor in either, exposure, composition or focus.

There are going to be a lot of people posting below me with some harsh criticism, but they are doing you a favour. You can't survive in this industry unless your work is top notch, so listen and learn.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Dan!  Well, there are two issues here:  One is the business, the other is the photography.  As far as the business end of it goes, it really depends on whether or not you want to try and make a living as a photographer, or are just thinking of a weekend hobby with enough money to buy the odd bit of new gear.

Assuming you actually want to go full time, then the first thing you need to do is spend some time researching the legal aspects (names, incorporation, insurance, licensing, etc) of running a business in your area.  Check with your local adult ed institution to see if they offer any courses in entrenpreneurship.  You will also have to gain an understanding of finance and tax rules.

The next phase is getting your name out there.  That's easy:  Advertise!  There's lots of free advertising opportunities; local newspapers, Craig's List, local small business boards, etc.  If you have a little more money than "real" newspapers, Chamber of Commerce and similar 'sites, Yellow Pages, and so on.  DON'T rely on word of mouth, doing charity work or free/charitable work.  I think for this year I've done about $5000 worth of charitable work and have got exactly zero from it.  

The next thing is to build a real website with your own domain name and a dedicated host.  Basic HTML is easy to learn, and an hour or two of Googling will give you enough information on SEO to get you started.

Lastly is the actual photography.  I firmly believe that if you're going to 'go pro' then you need to have professional equipment.  NOT because consumer equipment can't take quality photos, but because it doesn't stand up to the demand of continual use, nor does it have all the capabilities necessary for some of the requirements you'll encounter.

With respect to the work you have posted, I think you may want to concentrate on the technical aspects of your work.  I see a number of exposure and focus issues.
Good luck!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

Enter contests and win.  By entering contests, and winning, you can get your name out there easier than just making a flick, photobucket, etc.  Depending on the contest, they may even publish the winners, which is a GREAT way to start getting your name out there. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

What's the outside temperature (natural environment) right now - where you are.

You don't indicate in your profile where that is.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest getting your own website and read my SEO for the Photographer link in my sig and implement it.


----------



## BekahAura (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just barely a step ahead of you. I'm working on my business plan now and working part time as a photographer's assistant. 

Go find yourself an assistant job. I work with four photographers that are always happy to answer my questions, teach me new photoshop tricks, and occasionally critique my work. I basically clean products in a studio, but sometimes I get to retouch photos and other fun things. Even if you're only getting paid minimum wage, it's getting paid to learn.

Also, read this book: Amazon.com: The Photographer&#39;s Market Guide to Building Your Photography Business (Photographers Market Guide to Building) (9781582975726): Vik Orenstein: Books

This is a fun book to read, and brings up important considerations you have to make that you probably haven't thought of yet. It also shows you the basics of developing a business plan.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Fujito (Jan 25, 2011)

That one picture in your portfolio is OOF.

Besides that, what about your images set you apart from everyone else who has a DSLR and knows how to use it? Why should someone pay you to take pictures? How do you plan to make a living from taking pictures?


----------



## orljustin (Jan 26, 2011)

The content on your site doesn't really show any knowledge or experience in terms of lighting, composition, etc.  They look like snapshots of people, although the people do show some nice emotion.  You need to figure out what type of photography you're interested in, take some classes, but especially business.  "Getting your name out" does no good if you don't know what you want people to call you for, and you are able to give them what they want.


----------



## Russell Johnson (Jan 26, 2011)

I think this is a position a number of people find themselves in, enjoying a hobby, probably received some plaudits and thus looking to enter into the industry as a pro.

My recommendation would be to get a job as photogaphers assistant, or keep you your current job until you build up your photography buisness until it can give an income that you can live from.

The entire market is saturated in my opinion, so you need to carve a niche for yourself in addition to getting your name out there.

Photographers who develop their business and are the most successful create their own style, which are often recognisable in their images. That is something to think about.

I would also add that in my experience, you will spend 80% of your time marketing, editing and dealing with customer requests. You may get to pick your camera up for the other 20%.

It is long hard slog, so be prepared for a few knock backs.


----------



## KJlayland (Jan 26, 2011)

Get on facebook, photograph your friends and have them post them with links to your site.  Word of mouth is amazing.  Optimize your site for search engines.  Post an ad on craigs list.  Anything to get people to hear about you.  Get a few jobs and have them talk about you, and you'll have their friends calling you - if you did a good job of course


----------



## christinacraft (Jan 27, 2011)

Goupon may be a good way for you to break into your market. You can use the Groupon sessions to build yourname and portfolio. Some would advise against Groupon because ti's a lot of work for little money; however, I've heard from a few photogrpahers that they earned between $25,000 to $40,000 in selling extra prints from their Groupon sessions. Also, in terms of figuring out what you need to make... Google the NPPA cost of doing business calculator. This will help you figure out how much you need ot make per job in order to make an income.

I wouldn't give anythign away for free - ever. Your clients won't trust that you are a qualified/talented photographer. I did my first two weddings on the cheap ($500 each) and it was a mistake... the clients thought I was crap... and treated me so. There's something to be said for a high price = perception of high value.

That said, if you set your prices reasonably high... and then discount them on groupon you're just doing a "Sale" you're not givig anything away.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 27, 2011)

Get in touch with some local bands in your area and chat them up about their press pack photos. Ask them if you can come shoot their shows, they love that stuff. Do some stereotypical "band pics" for them.

Just tell them that if they want the images, they can buy them a la cart, and give them some bidness cards. 

As a musician, I've worked with several burgeoning photographers, because for local acts, the pics don't need to be magazine quality, they just have to represent the band well on their website, in their promotional material, and in their pressers. 

One photographer gave us all of the images he took of my band when we referred him to another band who paid him for his work. 
C7


----------

